# picking up pup soon!



## shemeld135 (Mar 4, 2014)

One more week until I can pick Varick up!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Very exciting- cute little bugger!

tick tock tick tock..waiting...

Like the name


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

What a beauty, you're so lucky, enjoy! Post some pics! Bob


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Sooo cute! You must be so excited!


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Looking great, cool name too.


----------



## shemeld135 (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks all heres another pic


----------



## Jakesworld (Mar 4, 2014)

Aaaaawwwww. Soooo cute! All these "new puppy" pics! Makes me want to get another. It doesn't help that my breeder ( who also has become a good friend ) has a litter and another two the way. Jake and I go visit her and I play with the new pups. So happy for you, have fun with little Varick !


----------



## shemeld135 (Mar 4, 2014)

Picked up Varick this weekend woo!!


































slept the whole 3 hour drive! he did great!









mom and her last two boys!


----------



## mrs.campbell (Apr 7, 2014)

Cutie pie! Congrats!


----------



## shemeld135 (Mar 4, 2014)

then his ears feel haha










free toy!
http://s78.photobucket.com/user/rob_shemeld/media/Varick/63D2DDB4-9AD2-4237-8875-09F7007555A2_zpsbnugw4oy.mp4.html


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

How cute!


----------

